# Workout advice



## sudweeks.mark (Jan 4, 2019)

Focus less on replicating the draw and more on general upper body and core strength. Your body likes to be balanced so you don’t want to focus on just working one side. Arms, back, and core are all important. Check this site out, may be a good start. Search the website Elk shape for Fitness for the extremes bow hunter. It has some good ideas for specific exercises you may want to do.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maff2 (Jan 6, 2019)

sudweeks.mark said:


> Focus less on replicating the draw and more on general upper body and core strength. Your body likes to be balanced so you don’t want to focus on just working one side. Arms, back, and core are all important. Check this site out, may be a good start. Search the website Elk shape for Fitness for the extremes bow hunter. It has some good ideas for specific exercises you may want to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## dcalvert (Mar 3, 2019)

Do a little research on Crossfit. If you have a crossfit gym near you stop in and try it. lots of Crossfit works outs on the web that you can do at home.


----------



## Speyforsteel (Mar 7, 2017)

I recently added kettlebells into my workout regiment. There are some great movements that help core and upper body strength while giving you a some cardio too. Lots of good websites out there. 

If you want to specifically work your shoulders try some movements with rubber bands. Using bands for to do internal and external rotations, pull apart, you can even use a band to simulate your draw. Anytime my shoulders or neck are bothering me I’ll do some rubber band movements a few times a week and in a week or two issues are gone.


----------



## 1bowhunter1 (Apr 9, 2019)

are you saying go to u tube and look for crossfire workouts


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

Just about any back and shoulder movement will help. I like to do dumbbell rows, cable face pulls, rear delt flies, wide-grip pull ups, and all your major movements for back like deadlifts and bent over barbell rows. Also like to throw in front and lateral dumbbell raises or even combine the tow lifting laterally, moving the dumbbell directly in front, dropping, then raising and moving back to a lateral position as one rep. Static lateral holds (you'll see Dudley do these as well) help a lot as well and you don't need a lot of weight for the last two I mentioned.


----------



## Arrows Up (Apr 27, 2019)

dcalvert said:


> Do a little research on Crossfit. If you have a crossfit gym near you stop in and try it. lots of Crossfit works outs on the web that you can do at home.


This. I love doing Crossfit workouts. You can easily find the Workout of the Day online and replicate it on your own if you don't have a gym close by. Great workouts!


----------



## Gunna (Jun 12, 2019)

I found dumbbell rows seem to help.


----------

